

Machine.js: Make behaviour trees in JavaScript - opminion
http://machinejs.maryrosecook.com/

======
ericclemmons
This looks very interesting, but can someone please provide an example that is
more applicable to the HN crowd?

To kick it off, would behavior trees like this work well for defining and
navigating to UI state in a webapp, or is that just a simplistic state machine
that requires less "behavior"?

